# Humanitarians Club (NFs)



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

​Ethical Intuitive Extratim, EIE, , ENFj, ET, Actor, Mentor, or archetype Hamlet
Intuitive Ethical Introvert, IEI, , INFp, TE, Romantic, Lyricist, or archetype Sergei Yesenin.
Intuitive Ethical Extratim, IEE, , ENFp, IR, Psychologist, Reporter or archetype Aldous Huxley.
Ethical Intuitive Introtim, EII, , INFj, RI, Empath, Humanist, or archetype Fyodor Dostoevsky.

*Typical characteristics of humanitarians*
Heavy humanitarians
Heavy humanitarians are IEE and EII. They are a mirror pair of Delta.

Light humanitarians
Light humanitarians are EIE and IEI. They are a mirror pair of Beta.
*
Group behavior*
When a group consists of members of this club, but without either of the two quadras having greater weight, its interactions are likely to be formed around common spiritual, philosophical, artistic, literary or humanitarian interests. Very typical and common examples of such clubs are religious discussion groups, humanitarian and charity organizations such as NGOs, groups of literary and musical activities.
This kind of group behavior, though, in terms of seeing a club as any kind of unit, is visible only as long as the group is held together by, and focuses on, discussions and activities of their common interests. Longer and deeper interactions make such a club visibly "split" into the two quadras, Beta and Delta.
*
Perception of other clubs
*These perceptions are visible only as long as the other groups are seen exclusively through the prism of their activities and interests as a group; closer interaction makes such perceptions quickly be overruled by the relevant quadra perceptions.

*Researchers*
Humanitarians are inclined to regard Researchers with sympathy and admiration for their intellectual pursuits but with some puzzlement at their apparent "lack of interest in people".
*
Socials*
Humanitarians are inclined to perceive Socials as pleasant company but a bit too shallow in their interests and pursuits.
*
Pragmatists*
Humanitarians are inclined to see Pragmatists as either somewhat obnoxious and cold or as refreshingly helpful and skilled in practical matters.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Boolean11


> Intuitive Ethical Extratim, IEE, , ENFp, IR, Psychologist, Reporter or *archetype Aldous Huxley*.


The archetype is Thomas Huxley aka "Darwin's bulldog", not Aldous Huxley. Pls correct it. Also thank you very much for posting this.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Rim said:


> @Boolean11
> 
> 
> The archetype is Thomas Huxley aka "Darwin's bulldog", not Aldous Huxley. Pls correct it.


He's going off of Wikisocion.org which states Aldous Huxley, so no need to change it. 

Intuitive Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Radiant Truth said:


> He's going off of Wikisocion.org which states Aldous Huxley, so no need to change it.
> 
> Intuitive Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion


Hmm I'm going off the Russian original. Never trust a website in English about this kind of stuff . Socionics is a Russian thing.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Rim said:


> Hmm I'm going off the Russian original. Never trust a website in English about this kind of stuff . Socionics is a Russian thing.


What's your source, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Radiant Truth said:


> What's your source, if you don't mind sharing.


Psychological Types 

Maintained by Elena Zamanskaya, Igor Vaisband and Oleg Khrulev (Moscow, Russia)

*"Huxley" is the popular pseudonym for the type IEE in the Russian-speaking world. He is popularly known as "Darwin's bulldog" for his crucial role in defending evolution against misguided religious and intellectual authorities.* In actuality, his defense was not so much in support of evolution, but in support of a scientific approach free from the fetters of dogmatism. Huxley coined the term "agnosticism" to describe the state of absence of belief and the untestability of religious beliefs. No breakthroughs in scientific knowledge are attributed to Huxley; his fame comes rather from his articulate defense of scientific inquiry and his civilizing influence on English society. He was known not just for his mind, but for his shining character traits. He was the embodiment of a flawless intellectual and man of culture. One of the traits of IEEs is that it is very important to them to be known for their outstanding personal qualities — even more so than for their intellectual achievements. Also, Huxley's writing has numerous hints of autobiographical content — another trademark of IEEs. The best online source of information on Thomas Huxley seems to be "The Huxley File," which includes biographies, letter, and articles.

When Russians say IEE Huxley they mainly refer to Thomas Huxley. Aldous Leonard Huxley may be IEE, idk.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Rim said:


> The archetype is Thomas Huxley aka "Darwin's bulldog", not Aldous Huxley. Pls correct it. Also thank you very much for posting this.


Thomas Henry Huxley (1825 - 1895) - the British promoter of evolutionary theory ("Darwin's attack dog") and grandfather of the writer Aldous Huxley.

Der intuitiv-ethische Extravertierte (Huxley, der Psychologe)


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Shadow Logic said:


> He's going off of Wikisocion.org which states Aldous Huxley, so no need to change it.
> 
> Intuitive Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion


Rim is right, it should say Thomas Huxley for IEE/ENFp. Whoever wrote that Wikisocion entry made a mistake.

Aldous Huxley is commonly typed as Ni-IEI/INFp in Socionics.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

EII checking in.

I don't have anything useful to say other than I don't mind being affiliated with Dostoevsky.

What about J.K. Rowling?

Sometimes comparing oneself with accomplished people makes oneself feel better, even though I think it is wrong to compare oneself with another. _Become who you are_, seems an important lesson. Try not to focus much on the other or the otherworldly. It distracts oneself from living life. 

Often times I find myself dreaming. Is dreaming innocent or a violent act towards oneself?


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

babblingbrook said:


> EII checking in.
> 
> I don't have anything useful to say other than I don't mind being affiliated with Dostoevsky.
> 
> ...


Dreaming can be both. I think it depends on the content of the dream.

but yeah I have heard J.K. Rowling is an EII

I've also heard she is the one billionaire who isn't a billionaire anymore because she donated all her money. sounds very EII


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm an IEI I believe. 
roud:

I've just begun reading articles about socionics and it's fascinating me in many ways. I'm looking forward to learning more about it.

What kind of musical activities are you guys into? Do any of you play music instruments or sing? I personally enjoy listening to music of multiple genres; and my tastes aren't so specific to genres.


----------



## dudemanbro (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a young IEI.

I like all sort of music, from rock and roll, to jazz, to classic, to technoes, to deep house, drum and bass, breaks, postneoprogressive horrorcorecountrybreaks...


----------



## dudemanbro (Aug 28, 2012)

I like reading pharmacology, phytochemistry, botany, and story books, fantasy, sci-fi (old sci fi is fun especially). Lots of both fiction and non.

I like to make candles and extract marijuana into heated oil then i make the marijuana into a paste and stuff it into little pill capsules then I eat the pills then I light the candles then I draw or make music or socialize or just be.......maaaaaaaaaan.

Shel Silverstein books are FUN.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm an IEI. I really appreciate the Intertype Relations offered through Socionics theory. 

I came across a blog post that was both frustrating and interesting. It is titled "Why This blog is Now Called, The [Ex]-Socionist"

I'm interested in others thoughts about his argument. (Of the posts I've read so far, I really appreciated his simplified and informative approach to explaining matters of Socionics. It sort of makes me sad he is leaving the Socionics model behind.)


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lady Lullaby said:


> I'm an IEI. I really appreciate the Intertype Relations offered through Socionics theory.
> 
> I came across a blog post that was both frustrating and interesting. It is titled "Why This blog is Now Called, The [Ex]-Socionist"
> 
> I'm interested in others thoughts about his argument. (Of the posts I've read so far, I really appreciated his simplified and informative approach to explaining matters of Socionics. It sort of makes me sad he is leaving the Socionics model behind.)


The problem is guy/girl has was thinking that people were cast in iron focusing on the "relationships", but that was where the train was on its 12 year track to derail. I just find it surprising that it had taken that long. People are "dynamic", relationships are too, one point they'll seem sweet and the other point turn sour, and science can't really explain why people may seem set and then happen to quit on each other and never reconcile. He/She got shot in foot when deciding to literalize the system, believing in its flawed and biased relationship forecasts. 

The way I see it a person's conflictor can turnout to be their life partner and they won't even experience any of the crap suggested which may make the relationship seem like duality . The guy/girl there was defining the functions based on his/her feeling judgement, the emotions he/she felt were being emitted, hence the refusal to admit that the dual was very crappy.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@_Lady Lullaby_

Revisions I've made to socionics are as follows:
Rejection of inter-type relations interpretations
-they are too literal 
-too biased 
-failing to admit how instinctual motivations variations (Enneagarm) and inter-personal dynamics voodoo between poeple plays a part
-difference in type development: oddly as an ILI I have no problem with "Fe" since life has taught me that other people just reason differently. 
-related to type developmentsocializing skills) how diplomacy plays a huge role 
Rejection of quadra values
- Despite valuing "Fi" I appreciate "Fe" behaviour traits and have learnt to adopt them, since I can also be emotionally in the moment.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> The problem is guy/girl has was thinking that people were cast in iron focusing on the "relationships", but that was where the train was on its 12 year track to derail. I just find it surprising that it had taken that long. People are "dynamic", relationships are too, one point they'll seem sweet and the other point turn sour, and science can't really explain why people may seem set and then happen to quit on each other and never reconcile. He/She got shot in foot when deciding to literalize the system, believing in its flawed and biased relationship forecasts.
> 
> The way I see it a person's conflictor can turnout to be their life partner and they won't even experience any of the crap suggested which may make the relationship seem like duality . The guy/girl there defining the functions based on his/her feeling judgement, the emotions he felt were being emitted hence he refused to admit his dual was very crappy.


I definitely agree that people are too 'dyanmic' for typology to explain and predict. But I do wish there was a way to account for what does seem to match the model. So what brings you back to PerC if you don't believe in the theories, if I might ask?



Boolean11 said:


> @_Lady Lullaby_
> 
> Revisions I've made to socionics are as follows:
> Rejection of inter-type relations interpretations
> ...


I love how Enneagram has fleshed out my understanding of individual differences.

Would you agree though, that appreciating another's behavior is not the same as personally preferring it for your own behavior/perspective? I don't think typology excludes the possibility of understanding and appreciating these differences. I know there always exceptions . . . but you're saying exceptions are actually the rule?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lady Lullaby said:


> I definitely agree that people are too 'dynamic' for typology to explain and predict. But I do wish there was a way to account for what does seem to match the model. So what brings you back to PerC if you don't believe in the theories, if I might ask?


I had never left, yet it was more of a feeling of the moment along with an image I had in my mind dictating my expression. I guess I was reacting to an interpretation I didn't like which was mixed by the Ni image I had.


Lady Lullaby said:


> I love how Enneagram has fleshed out my understanding of individual differences.
> 
> Would you agree though, that appreciating another's behavior is not the same as personally preferring it for your own behavior/perspective? I don't think typology excludes the possibility of understanding and appreciating these differences. I know there always exceptions . . . but you're saying exceptions are actually the rule?


Yes, it just removes the enigma of frustration, which is a huge relief. The exception part is something I believe in also, I think there is a quote from Jung that said that he perceived everyone to be an exception.


----------

